# Herd ATV fertilizer or seed spreader for sale.



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I have a Herd brand broadcast spreader, I believe it's Model 77. The hopper holds just a little over a bushel. It does ha a little surface rust on it that will clean up easily. It doesn't come with any mounting brackets, but they can be easily made. I've see these mounted on ATV's, truck bumpers and lawn tractors. I don't have the brackets to mount it, but they can be easily made. Cash price is $150. I'll ship but cost will need to be calculate. Here's a link for the spreader email for pictures. http://www.kascomfg.com/public/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/GT-77ATV.pdf


----------

